# MLCS Router Bit Extension dimensions



## cadcraig (Aug 25, 2008)

Hey everybody. I'm Craig, from Titusville, Florida. I'm working on some kitchen cabinet doors. I need an extension to put a 1/8" full bead a little over an inch in from the outside edges of the stiles and rails. I think that I want to buy a 1/4" MLCS Router Bit Extension to do the job but I've only seen pictures of it and I can't tell from the pictures how big the outside diameter of the extension is. My full bead bit has two bearings with outside diameters that are 5/8", so I am looking for an extension with a diameter that smaller than 5/8" so that it won't interfere with my work piece. 

If anyone out there has this 1/4" MLCS extension, can you measure the largest OD on it for me? Or if there's a better option, I'd like to hear that as well.
Thanks

-Craig


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Craig

see snap shot below 

=====


----------



## cadcraig (Aug 25, 2008)

Thanks! That's bigger than I thought. I'd still like to have one, but it's not going to work for this application.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Your'er Welcome cadcraig

They do come in handy, I use them all the time  it's alot safer than puling the bit up to far out of the collet...to get that 1/2" more of the bit wroking.

========


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Welcome to the forums Craig.


----------

